# Burmah castrol oil offices..



## Mikeymutt (Oct 25, 2017)

I don't normally do offices as a rule much they are often boring and repetitive.but this place had popped up on my feed by a few friends of mine so me and man gone wrong and janovitch decided to head that way with a few more pins in our head but we spent so long here we only did one more place.i really enjoyed this place with a nice variety of stuff to see and the decay was perfect especially in the cold harsh office space,there is a main office admin block with what looks like a modern extension to it,this had a telephone exchange in it too.the site was acquired by burmah Castrol oil in 1966 and the office block certainly looks the newest addition to the site,i would say late sixties or very early seventies.there is also a canteen and labs and some sort of generator room.it had a real surreal feel to it just sitting there in the middle of one of the biggest oil refineries in the country and here you are in this over grown almost apocalyptic building away from everything in a certain way.we did meet two more northern explorers in there who I know so we had a little chat,then another explorer and his son








































I stumbled upon in this very dark room,what was a dark room for photo developing with the bottles of chenicals still there and Kodak photo paper.






































































Here is the canteen area which was of a large size I presume maybe the oil workers came here and not just the office staff,maybe there was more buildings on the technical site once.i had lots of the little round skylights with with little glass domes on,they seem to be popular with the era.























































Here we have the main block I think for powering the buildings.










And last up is the labs this was a nice surprise for the last bit of the explore.the building here is much older almost got that raf feel to it with its almost art deco style,it has some lovely old wooden lab benches.real proper solid ones.i guess they tested the oils and that here,the offices out the back were nice too with a riot of colour.


----------



## Wrench (Oct 25, 2017)

That is absolutely top notch Mr Mikey
Fantastic set of pics and looks like a cracking explore.


----------



## Brewtal (Oct 25, 2017)

Great stuff mate, some nice decay in there! Did you spot a couple of blokes in dresses in there by any chance?


----------



## Malenis (Oct 25, 2017)

That is a little bit special! Fab photos.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 25, 2017)

Tbolt said:


> That is absolutely top notch Mr Mikey
> Fantastic set of pics and looks like a cracking explore.



Cheers mate you would love it


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 25, 2017)

Brewtal said:


> Great stuff mate, some nice decay in there! Did you spot a couple of blokes in dresses in there by any chance?



Cheers mate funny you should say that I did see two guys.strange people I even got a few photos of them ha ha


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 25, 2017)

Malenis said:


> That is a little bit special! Fab photos.



Thank you so much.very kind of you


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Oct 25, 2017)

I'd happily spend a whole day photographing this place. This looks awesome.


----------



## lonewolf (Oct 26, 2017)

Wow, the extensive thread was needed here, some real character in the pictures I'm impressed


----------



## smiler (Oct 26, 2017)

Shit you're good, once you've shown me the Forge, I may have to kill you or get some tips on how to use me camera, Loved it Mikey, Thanks


----------



## Ferox (Oct 26, 2017)

Fantastic pics as usual Mikey  Looks cool this one. Some lovely decay.


----------



## andylen (Oct 26, 2017)

stunning set, love them, well done.


----------



## HughieD (Oct 27, 2017)

Wow! That's some place. Some real proper decay mixed with lots of stuff to see. You did a job there Mikey. Superb.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 27, 2017)

Thank you all for the lovely comments and please don't kill me just yet smiler ha ha


----------



## smiler (Oct 27, 2017)

Mikeymutt said:


> Thank you all for the lovely comments and please don't kill me just yet smiler ha ha



That comment was out of pure jealousy Mikey, anyway you're quite safe until I see the Forge for myself, have you run out of Belfast?


----------



## B7TMW (Oct 27, 2017)

Quite possibly the best report this sites seen for a long time. Well done. loved that.


----------



## Gromr (Oct 27, 2017)

This is really really nice for an office block. I could easily spend hours here! Really great job covering the place, photos are superb.


----------



## ginger5092 (Oct 28, 2017)

Absolutely brilliant


----------



## foxtrot (Oct 29, 2017)

Its amazing to see a place so decayed without being destroyed of graffed up! The old fire exit signs would suggest this place must have closed in the 90's ? Great explore and nicely captured!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Oct 29, 2017)

Very nice set you have here Mikey! Your 'plant room' has nothing to do with electrical power, all to do with water distribution - fresh and heating water, throughout the tower block. Quite a problem to get water to the top of that lot and control the internal pressures. Anybody who has worked in chemical labs built prior to the early '70's will recognise the Teak topped laboratory benches - rubbed up with a spot of teak oil every so often and they last for years. I have a work bench with a teak top that came out of the old Railway Labs in Doncaster when they were demolished in the early '60's. Must be getting on for 150 years old now and not a crack or warp in it. You may be correct about canteen usage, but remember at the time that block was built, there was a very 'them and us' attitude between production staff and office personnel - did not really mix on the production site, unless actual work routines made them!


----------



## Snailsford (Oct 30, 2017)

Nice pictures mate


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 31, 2017)

well this surprised me, your style works so well here, nicely photographed as well mate


----------



## robski123 (Nov 9, 2017)

Incredible find and awesome photos, thanks!!


----------



## LadyPandora (Nov 21, 2017)

Oh wow...I quite like this one


----------



## tarkovsky (Nov 21, 2017)

Great pics and looks like an awesome place. Sadly heard that it’s now under some fairly close surveillance so don’t think I’ll be attempting it any time soon!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Nov 21, 2017)

You always get to show the best of a place Mikey! Fab shots as always. Love all the peely paint, mould and rot my kinda place! 

You had better luck than me, 5 mins and chucked out gutted!


----------

